# Why fly fish?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Why do you guys fly fish. I've never done it, and it seems like something I will probably attempt to learn when I have more time on my hands. But I am just curious what are the advantages of fly fishing. I get the whole standing the in the middle of a picturesque river, but you can do that with spinning gear too. So what's the major draw for you guys?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

For me it's a bit more elegant and takes a bit more technique to make a good presentation than spinning gear. Not that catching fish is easy on any gear but this seems to take a bit more finesse. I need to slow down in my life and relax so fly fishing forces me to be patient while still giving me something to do. The sitting and staring of bobber fishing makes me nuts. Sometime though the run n gun of throwing a crankbait on a baitcaster is good too.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> For me it's a bit more elegant and takes a bit more technique to make a good presentation than spinning gear. Not that catching fish is easy on any gear but this seems to take a bit more finesse. I need to slow down in my life and relax so fly fishing forces me to be patient while still giving me something to do. The sitting and staring of bobber fishing makes me nuts. Sometime though the run n gun of throwing a crankbait on a baitcaster is good too.


Yeah that makes sense. Kind of the art of it is what you appreciate. 

I am like you in that I hate just sitting staring at a bobber. I'll fish with a bobber and bait sometimes but I always bring a casting rig along so I can fish while I fish. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

There's not really any single reason I prefer fly fishing. I just flat out enjoy it more. It can be a challenge at times and that's one reason why I like it, but sometimes(actually a lot of the times) it can be more effective than fishing with regular gear. It's just more fun imo. Don't really know why. 

About it being more effective, if there's some trout(or any fish) rising to bugs off the surface it's kinda hard to catch them on spinning gear. And whenever you are fishing very low and clear water sometimes it's hard to catch them on various lures and even live bait and you need to immitate tiny aquatic insects which again is more suited for fly fishing. And not just trout, I've outfished many spin fishermen(especially my brother, it can get intense  ) while I was fly fishing for other species. 

I just like it more, although I still do spin fish occasionally. And like you said, location has nothing to do with it. If I only spin fished I'd still enjoy going out to Montana, New Zealand, etc. just as much fishing with spinning gear.

And I agree with ducman, except for the patience part  That's why I'm a big fan at stripping streamers and covering water until I catch fish lol. Just joking(well, kinda). It does get me to relax more, although some days I'm less relaxed after I get done fishing than I was before. I go fishing to relax but I often am pretty much dead at the end of the day haha. Although you can't beat delicately casting to rising trout on a beautiful stream. There's just something soothing about it.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I just started last fall, so I'm far from an expert. I'll also be the first to admit that fly fishing isn't my "preferred" method 95% of the time. From late spring to early fall, I'm out on the boat. But during steelhead season, I exclusively fly fish, and love every second of it!

I enjoy it because there are so many variables which are under your control; the overall process is completely and totally different than spin fishing. The challenge of getting everything just right is fun. Even when I leave skunked, I never feel the "disappointment" that I do when spin fishing skunks me. I don't know how to explain that one! 

You also "wear" everything you need for your day's fishing needs, no carrying around a bulky tackle box. Tying, even designing, your own flies is fun enough by itself, and even more satisfying when you start catching fish on them.

Hooking up with a fish, for me, is always a different experience, whereas spin fishing is generally pretty predictable. You might have a ton of line out that you need to get back on the reel, or in my case, it's probably wrapped around your leg too!  The overall process of fighting the fish is more enjoyable, to me, than spin fishing. 

So for me, it's the complete difference in experience that draws me in. I might be crazy, but I think the casting part alone is really fun. Always trying to "chase" that perfect loop! Not to mention, for steelhead, I do way better than I ever did with spin fishing!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Ditto all of the above. I always enjoyed fishing but a year ago I got my first fly rod and found it hard to put down. Just casting it is fun but the feel of almost any fish fighting on a fly rod is a blast.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the fish on connection better than the spin outfit. It also forces me to understand the fish environment more. ie. I have to think.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I started about a month ago after fishing spin/bait caster for 40 years. It was a total different experience with the fly rod and cost is starting to meet in the middle. I went out after carp one day and caught 5 on the fly in under an hour! Total blast, and I would never have thought twice about chasing these "garbage fish" but it was really fun trying to reel them in.

I will not forget about my spin/baitcasters but the fly rod will be another delivery system.

My wife is so happy and excited that I am getting into this now.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up my fly rod three years ago, just to try something different. Until earlier this week, it frustrated me more than anything and really collected dust more than anything. Flyfishingman gave me a few pointers and now I've got the hang of casting. Now, bluegill put a great fight, even on a 5/6 weight. I'm not giving up my casting rod though, I just love twitching a pencil bait across the top of the water and seeing those bass just crush it. All the fish I've caught on a fly rod do seem to fight better though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't fished with anything but fly gear for over 20yrs.........Is fly fishing better..?? IMO I think so....It is harder to get he right presentation at times..but with practice you'll figure it out.......I find it more satisfying than spin fishing....some guys hunt deer with a cross bow...some guys use compounds and some use recurves.....the bigger the challenge the more satisfying the end result......At times I believe the fly gear gives you more options as far as presentation......anyway....Give it a try...and see for yourself why we like it so well......


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have always lived in Columbus, which is not known for it's flyfishing attractions. As a kid I loved to read all about fishing in Outdoor Life and Field and Stream. When I was about 12yrs old I asked for a fly rod for Xmas. From that next season on I carried that old Bass Bug Rod with the auto spring retrieve reel everywhere. I also carried my fiberglass spinning reel (yah fiberglass) with the first of the monofilament line from Shakespear. I use the fly rod to catch Bull Frogs off N.Star Rd, sunning catfish at OSU golf course (Never got thrown out), dangling minnows off our dock on rough days for perch in Michigan, farm pond bass and bluegill. Then I grew up. I'm in my senior years now and the only fishing I DREAM about is with a fly rod. I use all the other types of equipment, but I am always skeeming to use one of my fly rods.

BUCK6060


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Laying out a seemingly "perfect" cast (VERY rarely) is a satisfaction in itself, but you need very little gear to be successful day in & day out with a fly rod...AND it's fun. My real passion is catching large bluegill on a 2, 3, or 4 wt fly rod. I also fish for bass, trout, & steelhead on the fly, but this old (66 yrs) 'gill nut is absolutely hooked on fly fishing.

Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Fly fishing is fun, relaxing, and exhausting all in one. It is the perfect workout plan.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you're a hunter, you will relate to this. If not, probably not. Fly fishing is the bow hunting of the fishing world, in my opinion. You are limiting yourself somewhat with regards to your equipment, voluntarily, and it makes success that much sweeter.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

You wake up with sore shoulders, forearms and back of legs are stiff 

It is awesome:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Why fly fish?.................Why not!! I love the challenge and for me it is more effective.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

TheCream said:


> If you're a hunter, you will relate to this. If not, probably not. Fly fishing is the bow hunting of the fishing world, in my opinion. You are limiting yourself somewhat with regards to your equipment, voluntarily, and it makes success that much sweeter.


I had given my answer, but Cream's answer that I quoted above is perfect, & I am NOT a hunter.

Mike


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I pretty much agree with everything thats already been said. In my own words though... I love the challenge. I have a mind that constantly wanders but when I'm fly fishing I become very focused. Where are the fish? What are they feeding on? Do I have enough room for my back cast? Which way is the wind blowing? Where does my fly need to land? Where does it need to swing? Should I strip or drift? Fly fishing forces you to live in the moment.

And then there is that moment where you make the perfect cast and watch your line fall ever so softly on the water in a perfectly straight line with your leader fully extended and see the fish come up and slurp your fly down. Then you lift up on the rod, it bends in half, and you see your brightly colored fly line zig zagging through the water. Its something you cant fully understand till you experience it. Its awesome!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Fly fishing is the only way I can relax and catch fish...I have tried other methods such as drop shot and float a worm down the stream and also tite lined for cats and used minnows for catching Pike and Bowfish....Fly fishing gets me into the non-crowded streams of Northeast Ohio...plus it's one of the most difficult to master...but once you do...you'll never go back to conventinal fishing again....I take pride knowing that I caught a fish on something I tied in my Fly tying bench...and I tie everything from small nymphs to Giant Streamers for Bass and Pike....and I catch my fair share of Panfish but I do not have to buy bait and I can use the same fly to catch 100's of bluegills and Crappies...Last year I set the record for the largest Trout caught out of Apple Creek in Wooster Ohio....28" long and weighed 6.75 lbs on a fly rod using a small #16 black stonefly emerger pattern...I enjoy tying fly's and fly roddin....

:B


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

There are lots of reasons that I like to fly fish, yes it's relaxing, and the cast is fun to perfect. I do enjoy the hunt, but I can tell you I am not patient, and I would not fly fish if it was not effective. Fly fishing is not a different sport, it is a different technique, and at many times you cannot make the same presentations with a spinning or baitcasting rod, and the fly flat catches more fish. This is often the case in low clear water conditions, or pressured conditions, a fly lands softly, and breathes and pulses on the pause, fish can't handle it. I also like fly fishing because it allows you to explore new techniques, with a spinning rod everything has been discovered, you can find a book written on any species. With a fly it is an open book, beyond trout most fish are still a sidestory, so you can tie your own flies, pick your species, and learn things on your own that aren't spoon fed out of a magazine article. I think for me that is the biggest reason to fly fish, you can do it your whole life and never stop learning about it.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Some really good replies here, fellas.

Sounds like something I would enjoy but also something that would frustrate me at this point in life. I don't think my life allows for the time it takes to master or even become decent at this so I think it'll have to wait. I've been fishing for about 10 years now and just learned bait casting last year and really didn't have a good year spinning until last year as well. 

I think you guys have talked me into picking this up someday down to the road, though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Why fly fish? The answer is simple: only fly line can deliver the lure that is too small for pulling the monofilament off of the spool of a spinning reel.


----------

